# Bomber Gear Facebook page, Please join if you are interested.



## Flexible Flyers (Mar 14, 2010)

*Bomber Gear, good ta see*

I have owned and still am wearing some of your stuff from your roots in Durango, got on to yous when we were putting on a GC trip in 1999ish, you gave us a Bro Deal and we all launched looking like a BG catalogue. Last I saw of you, we were beginning a rafting season, Flexible Flyers and you were going to Pakastan to trek. Good to see you are back


----------

